# How to wire a Gateman with seperate power



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

I want to wire my automatic Gateman with its own power because it never opens and closes completely. I have two crossing gates and two blinking signals all at the same place, which I suspect takes up most of the wattage. I'm not sure how to wire it separately. I use a KW transformer. Can I use the auxiliary terminals to accomplish this. If, yes how do I run the wires from the transformer to the Gateman?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Using a 153c connector on the track. You have a two clip side and a one clip side. The weight will force the switch to contact the two clip side, to the clip that makes contact of the two ( normally closed). Next connect it to the u terminal. A second wire from this clip runs to the bulb and coil in the gate house. A third wire from the bulb and coil is fed back to the transformer C or D I think?. The power side. Then the fourth wire from the other side of the coil goes back to the 153 contact on the opposite side clip. 

This means the gate is lit constantly. When the switch is connected by the weight of the passing train the coil is grounded to common u and it works.











I recently figured this out. This information is available from the Lionel manual for the gate house, too. After a month or so I will probably forget this.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Gateman*

OK, sounds a little complicated. First I have to get a 153c connector then I'll give it a try.
Thanks


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Newtown, your using an insulated track section right? Just run a power feed from the accessorie output on your transformer directly to the gateman and remove the power feed from the track. The switch mechanism (insulated track) will use the common ground to activate the gateman. It's pretty simple. Trans diagram just looks intimidating but you have most of the wiring done allready.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

The question is which gateman, 45n or 145. They are slightly different in how they connect. The 45n uses the 153c contactor while the 145 uses a 145c contactor. Yes, you can hook it to it's own power supply, I had mine and two 022 switches wired to the same accessory terminal on an LW transformer with no issues. 

You say it doesn't close properly, that sounds more like a lubrication issue. Opening is affected by voltage, closing by spring tension. Try taking the signals out of the circuit temporarily and see if operation changes. If it does, hook the signals back up one at a time noting changes. 

If the above doesn't change anything, time to look inside and be sure all is good. Here's a link to the 145, 145 gateman much of the internal parts are the same between 45n and 145.

Carl


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Newtown

Have you checked another thread here that seems
to be the same type of 'control' situation.

It's here: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23318

If you are using two transformers for this accessory and
the track, you must make a common between them in phase. If you are out of
phase, you can resolve it by reversing the transformer accessory
connection wires. 

Don


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*automatic Gateman*

sjm9911 Yours sounds pretty simple. I'll try it tonight and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Gateman*

When I connect directly to the transformer the Gateman flies open and closes but going through the insulted track it's back to slow or barley opening and getting stuck. I wonder if using a contactor will make it work better since I can move the activation to a track before the crossing gates and blinking lights activate.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Newtown, I'll see if I can mock Somthing up Monday. It should work if wired up right. Maybe I'm missing something? The power, if off a constant voltage on the transformer, should work the same through the insulated track. Check to see that the wire on the lock on, (the grounds) are secured and making Good contact. Having multiple things activated shouldn't be a problem (at least I don't think they should). I have Insulated sections controlling 4things. I don't think the answer is the pressure switch.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The wheels and track need to be clean. How long is the insulated track piece? The longer the better.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I checked out my track and the insulated track works with multiple stuff. I have one lock on feeding the ground to multiple accessories. Maybe the wire gas to be of a larger guage? If worse comes to worse make up another insulated track and place it before of after the one you have now.


----------

